# Throttle sticking



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Anybody have a problem with their throttle sticking? I ask because today I was in an accident. A fukin week after I buy the car I get into an accident. The throttle was sticking in first gear and actually made the tires spin, so I push in the clutch and brake and it helps so I shifted into 2nd gear and the car turned around on me. I ended up stuck in a fence after hitting some guys house............. What the hell.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

What year? Cable or drive-by-wire throttle? My boss had a Grand Cherokee with the DBW throttle that stuck open on him!


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

it was an 04. Pretty sure it was cable driven.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

So nobody else has had this happen to them?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Chrisco said:


> So nobody else has had this happen to them?


With my 06, no. 
This is Sunday, give it until the week for more responses. Many members access this site at work.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds obvious... but are you sure the carpet or floor mat wasn't the cause...?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

If you plan on going to Pontiac with this, I wouldn't be advertising you had TC off.


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*sticking throttle?*

Hey guys, saturday morning on i-95 my car was doing 80 mph then suddenlly
went into safe mode...would not rev up at all.I pulled it over and shut it off for a minute..started it up..still in safe mode all it did was idle in gear.I took it to nucar pontiac in newark,de.They found a code...throttle pedal sensor was
bad so they changed it and it was good to go.The tech mentioned that it happened shortly aboutr 4000 miles ago also.Reading your post it hit me...my throttle stuck open in December while passing another car and I spun out and sideswipped a car...now I don't think it was driver error??????Anybody else have a problem like theis????I have 05 cgm a4 18k miles....now im kinda pissed lol....:cheers


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> This is Sunday, give it until the week for more responses. Many members access this site at work.



Heh, sorry about that, I guess I was a LITTLE impaitient.


Insurance company is coming out tomorrow or Friday to look at the car. I'll let you guys know whats up.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that a drive by wire system can't stick wide open. They will allways slam shut when the system fails, or they never could have gotten it past the NTSB. So I think (hope) anyway.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone remember the Audis from the '80's with stocky throttles...?


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

"Unintended acceleration". There was no such thing w Audi; they were cleared YEARS later, but after their reputation was smashed to bits. It was a woman that wanted to brake by mashing on the gas pedal by mistake.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Chrisco said:


> Anybody have a problem with their throttle sticking? I ask because today I was in an accident. A fukin week after I buy the car I get into an accident. The throttle was sticking in first gear and actually made the tires spin, so I push in the clutch and brake and it helps so I shifted into 2nd gear and the car turned around on me. I ended up stuck in a fence after hitting some guys house............. What the hell.


I've heard of one other instance of this. Did you have the T/C off? Sounds like it. Did you have the cruise control on? Interestingly enough, if you have the cruise on in a manual car and push the clutch out -- it will not disengage.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

NoToDoD said:


> "Unintended acceleration". There was no such thing w Audi; they were cleared YEARS later, but after their reputation was smashed to bits. It was a woman that wanted to brake by mashing on the gas pedal by mistake.


I know. Somebody tried the same thing with BMW years later.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I've heard of one other instance of this. Did you have the T/C off? Sounds like it. Did you have the cruise control on? Interestingly enough, if you have the cruise on in a manual car and push the clutch out -- it will not disengage.


Mine always disengages the cruise when I press on the clutch, even as little as 1/4 inch. I have a M6


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, got the news today. No more GTO for me, its totalled  . This really sucks. I loved that car. I guess by the end of the year I will have another one. Maybe an LS2 this time.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Some pics.....


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Whoa... were you hurt?  How fast was the collision?


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Man I'm sorry that sucks, I will have a moment of quit for you, the best thing I can say to throttle stick is turn the key off.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

nottheweakwilled said:


> Whoa... were you hurt? How fast was the collision?


Banged my knee up a little and got hit by the airbag, but nothing major. I was only doing maybe 25-30 MPH at the most.



ls2weber said:


> Man I'm sorry that sucks, I will have a moment of quit for you, the best thing I can say to throttle stick is turn the key off.


Yeah it does suck. As for turning the key off, I was never in an accident before so I really wasn't thinking too quickly. Before I knew what was going on, I was getting hit by an airbag. But, that's what everyone is telling me, turn the key off.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

madkat said:


> Mine always disengages the cruise when I press on the clutch, even as little as 1/4 inch. I have a M6


Yup, agree, the cruise always disengages when you push in the clutch.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> Well, got the news today. No more GTO for me, its totalled  . This really sucks. I loved that car. I guess by the end of the year I will have another one. Maybe an LS2 this time.



Man I'm glad your okay!!!! I can relate to the low speed mishap... Good luck with the new one!:cheers


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> Banged my knee up a little and got hit by the airbag, but nothing major. I was only doing maybe 25-30 MPH at the most.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it does suck. As for turning the key off, I was never in an accident before so I really wasn't thinking too quickly. Before I knew what was going on, I was getting hit by an airbag. But, that's what everyone is telling me, turn the key off.


Hey I understand things like that go down fast. Are you going to get another GTO?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

ls2weber said:


> Hey I understand things like that go down fast. Are you going to get another GTO?


I plan to, but I'm not sure when. All depends on how bad the insurance copmpany is going to kick me in the ass. They said they didn't find anything wrong with the throttle in any way but the on board diagnostic unit was damaged in the crash and they couldn't use it to see what really happened. So I guess my rates will go up but how much is the question. If it's not too bad I'll be looking for one for a birthday present for myself  (8-21). Kind of sucks, I was looking forward to talking with some of you guys on the forum. Seems like a pretty friendly community.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't own one and I still discuss here...


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

bergenfelter said:


> Yup, agree, the cruise always disengages when you push in the clutch.


I'm still trying to figure out when you would press the clutch when cruise control is on.... highway in 6th, slow down = brake, speed up = gas???


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, the car is gone. The good news is the insurance company didn't kick me in the ass too bad so guess what? I'm shopping for another GTO!!! I'm thinking this one:
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...&engine=&fuel=&doors=&style_flag=1&cardist=28


4000 miles and they want a tad under 30k for it. I think I can jew him down to 26k or so. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL, talked to a guy on the phone and he wouldn't come down past 28k. I told him that new ones are being given away for that much and he wouldn't get over 26.5k for this one. He said "well if you can get a new one for 28k, you should be calling about that car" and hung up. I'll just let it sit there for a couple months and call him back.... LOL some dealers are just dumb.

Anybody know of any 05-06 GTO's for sale in the northeast part of PA?


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

NoToDoD said:


> I'm still trying to figure out when you would press the clutch when cruise control is on.... highway in 6th, slow down = brake, speed up = gas???



Down shift to kill the local Stang coming up behind you to ride your tailpipe, and you are already doing 80 in a 60


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I talked to a local dealer and they found me a brand new 06 Spice Red M6 with black interior. Not sure what size rims but it doesn't really matter to me. The guy didn't even tell me a price yet. I'm going in on saturday to talk over the "details" with him. He said he could get me 0% financing for 60 months and something about a discount but he wouldn't go into details. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## shelbygto2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*front bumper*

does anyone know where i can find a front bumper for an 04 gto for cheap?


----------

